# need recipe for warm spicy pumpkin baked goods



## heidi (May 10, 2001)

Hi everyone,
I am in the mood for warm pumkin - anything lol
Any good recipes from any of you?

Thanks:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here's an easy one. This Downeast Maine Pumpkin Bread is better if you let it sit for a day and then warm it up


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

has anyone ever baked with spelt flour?
as there are a few kinds you want a white spelt flour not whole wheat. also i have found that if you sift it your baked goods are that much lighter . you treat it as if u are using white/ap/unbleached flour .try it. u will be amazed at the results.
the other benefit it that people with a wheatr allergy can eat spelt so it also solves that issue as well. I use alot of spelt because in fact if we took some wheat out of the american diet we would all be much better off.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Look here for a ton of baked spicy pumpkin recipes.


----------

